# Color Enhancing food



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm seeing posts about color enhancing foods.
I'm wondering what you guys think...
Do they work?
Does anyone have before and after pictures?
I've been feeding my rhom all kinds of shrimp with the shell on and I've yet to see evan a tinge of red anywhere but it's eyes.
I believe a good balanced diet with good clean water to enhance color and health.
I'd really like to see some proof that feeding krill or shrimp with shell on or cichlid pellets with enhancers really works.
A Google image search for "cichlid pellets enhance color" or "Shrimp enhances color" provides nothing but these products that are supposed to enhance color.You would think that if they worked there would be some side by side comparisons.
Let's hear what you think.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I only have after pics unfortunatly. But I know that the color enhancing food helps. I feed my P's Hikari Bio Gold twice daily and shrimp once daily to my RBP's and their colors are very bright and vivid.

View attachment 93054

View attachment 93055

View attachment 93056


Trystan


----------



## SouthernBoy (Dec 15, 2005)

It does wonders if you ask me.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

trystan said:


> I only have after pics unfortunatly. But I know that the color enhancing food helps. I feed my P's Hikari Bio Gold twice daily and shrimp once daily to my RBP's and their colors are very bright and vivid.
> 
> Trystan


Your fish look really look great, there's no arguement there..
I'm inclined to believe that it's a result of great care.
I haven't seen any threads titled "Help! I've been feeding my terns Hikari Bio Gold and shrimp and now they are turning red."I'm just not convinced that the great color is from anything other than a balanced diet and proper tank conditions.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> I've been feeding my rhom all kinds of shrimp with the shell on and I've yet to see evan a tinge of red anywhere but it's eyes.


Color enhancing

Well if you have a rhombeus, that does not have reddish coloration in body parts or any other fish for that matter, then no color enhancing food will create that coloration.

Pygo' (excluding Terns) have reddish or orange coloration naturally, the strength of it only varying. Now in this case feeding reddish (carotene containg) food to them will boost their red or orange coloration.

Regards,


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I think that you are right with the tank maintenance part as well. Their tank gets a 20-30% change every coupkle of days to go along with the diet. Thank you for the compliment as well.

Trystan


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> I've been feeding my rhom all kinds of shrimp with the shell on and I've yet to see evan a tinge of red anywhere but it's eyes.


Color enhancing

Well if you have a rhombeus, that does not have reddish coloration in body parts or any other fish for that matter, then no color enhancing food will create that coloration.

Pygo' (excluding Terns) have reddish or orange coloration naturally, the strength of it only varying. Now in this case feeding reddish (carotene containg) food to them will boost their red or orange coloration.

Regards,
[/quote]
I wasn't trying to make my rhombeus turn any colors.lol
I want to know how carotene containing food willl boost colors.
Why is it only in fish that contain some red? Do you have any links to tests ?


----------



## whitetrash88 (Jan 31, 2006)

where do you get the color enhancer pellet and where do you get any pellets for the p's i live in cali so i cant go to the lps to get any is there any site online that sells them cheap


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.cichlid-food-canada.com/gallery.html

you can also order it on there in different pellet sizes, formula's and different amounts up to a 5 pound pail of pellets.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

In my experience color is poor under certain lighting for plant growth. Fish color gets too washed out. Aquaglo lights on a medium to medium-dark substrate bring out their colors for me.

Carotene does work. Here's an example of stuart danger's before and after. You probably have seen this but maybe not the later before and after pics.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=103532&hl=


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Pat said:


> In my experience color is poor under certain lighting for plant growth. Fish color gets too washed out. Aquaglo lights on a medium to medium-dark substrate bring out their colors for me.
> 
> Carotene does work. Here's an example of stuart danger's before and after. You probably have seen this but maybe not the later before and after pics.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=103532&hl=


wow... color enhancers do work


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

cichlid food works well, i am currently feeding with the Hikari Carniverous Stick food. My Piranha seems to hit that food harder then the Hikari gold for cichlids.
this stick food is designed for Arrowanas and promotes faster growth and better color.
http://www.hikariusa.com/food_sticks.htm


----------

